# Paddling tomorrow July 5



## mojomom (Aug 11, 2005)

We're from out of state and visiting Steamboat this week. My husband and will paddle something III-III+ish on the Poudre (Lower Mish, Rustic maybe), Colorado (Shoshone) or Roaring Fork (Woody's-Toothache) tomorrow. We'd love to have some local knowledge along. Anyone interested? If not, how hard is it to catch a shuttle on those runs?


----------



## stumpster (Jul 23, 2006)

A friend and I are going to run Shoshone around 1:00 if your interested!


----------



## mojomom (Aug 11, 2005)

Great, I hope we see you there! We will be in a blue Tahoe with a red ezg and a blue RPM Max. Don't wait on us, we'll probably be there, but may try to catch an earlier run someplace.


----------



## mojomom (Aug 11, 2005)

Stumpster -- we will see you there. Just sent you a PM with cell nos.


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

Isn't Shoshone still closed because of the powerplant incident? I thought there was no river access open. I hope I'm wrong though.

COUNT


----------



## mojomom (Aug 11, 2005)

It was open on Monday. So unless something else has happened again since then, it should be open.


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

Cool. Thanks. Have fun.

COUNT


----------

